# ignore list



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

why are people still allowed to post in my threads and view my activity if there on my ignore list? not sure what the point of it is?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Basically all it does it blanks out there posts mate, it doesnt stop them posting on your threads etc.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Basically all it does it blanks out there posts mate, it doesnt stop them posting on your threads etc.


ah ok, well thats ashame, but guess nothing I can do about it. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andysutils said:


> ah ok, well thats ashame, but guess nothing I can do about it. Thanks for the quick response


No problem mate.


----------

